# Our New Dog



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We have been trying to find the perfect dog for about a year now. We finally found him today.

He has been raised as a puppy to enter the Guide Dog Program, but due to a possible elbow dysplasia in one leg, he was not accepted into the final training (cost is $40,000 to train a Guide Dog). He is now 15 months old and needed a home. We have been waiting for this opportunity for a long time. Our freinds know two families that raise these dog from puppies to 15 months...then they are entered into the formal Guide Dog Training.

So we are VERY fortunate to have him in our family. Brought him home today and surprised the kids. They haven't left his side since he arrived.

He understands all basic commands: Sit, Lay, Stay, go to his kennel on command and (here is the best part) he will do his "business" on command. Take him outside...say "Do You Business" and he does.....WOW!!

Here are two pictures of Zul...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Jim on the new addition to the family
Nice looking guy









Don


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

OC, you are VERY lucky to get such a great dog, with his super training! He will be a wonderful add to the family. Enjoy!

Sluggo


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

We also got a new puppy last week....a 
Siberan Husky...who at this moment is freaking out in his cage....hence, I'm awake and on line. Beautiful puppy, but spoiled already.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

now that is a great dog!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

vey handsome!
Relatives from Idaho are in town at my brothers and have new chihuaha. She's a whopping 2 lbs now, and I am soooooooooooooooooooooo in love. She was trying to take on my brothers 75 lb dog, now there is a site.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WOW Congratulations!!








That is excellent news & he is Beautiful









Tami

Congrats to you also Shelly....Good Luck puppies are so much fun!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Jim, what a beautiful dog! He should be a wonderful addition to your family. Congrats!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congratulations on the new dog. I know you've been looking for a long time now. I bet the kids are excited.

We looked at some puppies yesterday and looking at another today.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Great looking dog! You're lucky to have him.

We got one, too. Granddaughter got a robodog for Christmas. It's small, roams around the house by itself, and will perform on demand. Does it's business by itself or on command. Raises it's leg but NOTHING comes out! Great.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations Jim, Melinda, et al!

What a great looking guy!








I can't wait to meet him at the next rally. Maybe he can teach PDX_Cowboy that 'Do your business' trick!









Happy Tails,
Doug


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations,

He is good looking, and wow, what training.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Beautiful dog!! The best thing I like about him is the "do your business" command!!







I remember walking my beagle outside for 30 minutes and she'd do nothing, then get her in the house, and what does she do??








Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

What a beautiful boy!
Looks like he fits in with your family already...What a happy face








Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone...he is doing GREAT in his new home. Kids are SOOO happy and Zul loves all the attention.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

What a beauty! Congrats to you and to Zul for finding the perfect match at Christmas time.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

But Jim... Now you can't call out "Fetch Fletch!"









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats, Jim, the entire O/C family, and especially _O/C Zul_ for finding your 'Forever Family' !!! Sounds like his GuideDog family did a great job raising him & bringing him up thru Puppyhood (that's the REALLY tuff part....except, of course, the "giving him up" part). I'll bet his prior family is just as thrilled as the O/Cs are, to know that - even tho' he didn't make the cut as a GuideDog - he has found such a loving home!

Congrats!!! (btw, I love the name!!!)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> But Jim... Now you can't call out "Fetch Fletch!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried to swing another round of that name, but the DH said nope. Probably best in the end. I'm really starting to like the name Zul (rhymes with Pool, but with a Z sound)


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Congratulations! He is beautiful and I bet just great with the kids. He will love camping--I just know it!!!










Brenda


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

outbackinMT said:


> Congratulations! He is beautiful and I bet just great with the kids. He will love camping--I just know it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I've sen so far, he is going to be an awesome camping dog. Very laid back...sees other dogs, but doesn't bark at them (that is from his training).

Can you tell I LOVE THIS DOG!!!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations!

I hope He loves to Camp too
















Willie


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Update & more pics please how is it going?









Tami


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Congratulations on your new addition. I know what a joy it is to have a dog do "it's business" on command. In my case Tekla (Norwegian for Glory of God), will do either liquids or solids as commanded. Of course, only once for awhile, but she still tries even if it won't come out. LOL








We who own Yellow Labs, of course, believe they are the very best breed on earth.







Just don't let him cruise through the local sportings good store without close supervision. Tekla cost me $35 when she shoplifted the duck dummy (see the avatar). Everyone in the store got a good laugh when she took it up to the cash register and laid it on the counter. Unfortunately she is not as calm a Zul. 
Take Care,
Tripp and Tekla


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Very cute
















Congrats on your new family member

Thor


----------

